# where to buy birds - need help



## summithunter

I would like to have some birds ready before I buy a retriever to train. I live near Akron. Does anyone know where I can buy birds? 

I have not had a bird dog in many years. I would like to train this one the rights way. Everything I read says it is essential to have live birds. Does anyone recommend that I try to raise some pigeons or quail?


----------



## crankus_maximus

What do you want to train the retriever to do? Usually, pigeons do fine. If you can get feral pigeons....those are the best. Next in line are barn pigeons. Those are the best options for shooting birds. Then you can get young homers, but you will want to keep these because they will home back to your coup. 

Quail are OK, but can be flakey. Chukar and pheasants can get expensive. So can ducks. So.....tell us what you want to do and then we can help from there. 

If you live in the city keeping birds will be a limited-type deal. if you live out, then a flight pen is what you want. This will allow the birds to exercize their flight muscles. 

All kinds of variables. I know, I've tried a lot of them.


----------



## summithunter

I would use the retriever for flushing upland game birds. I hunted pheasant and grouse in the past. I may do some duck hunting also. I would want to teach the dog both. I do live near the city, but could probably keep a few birds on hand without much of a problem. I am new to this so I do appreciate all the advice that I can get. Thanks. Ron


----------



## ohiogsp

I sell homers but am near toledo. I have young birds.


----------



## buckeye_boy

Hi Guys
I am also looking for some pigeons to train my new springer. Feral are fine. Already have a pen made. Tried the trapping thing but that didn't work very well. Any suggestions would be great. Live near columbus in circleville


----------



## duckman

Finding a person culling pidgeons is the easiest way. However I have been known to spot light pidgeons and catch them with a walleye net with a pvc extension handle....trapping never worked all that well for me


----------



## crankus_maximus

duckman is on to it. Ohiogsp with his young homers would work too. You'd have to drive out and meet him. I've never trained a flusher, so I have no clue as to how you would do it - but with pointing breeds its nice to have homers to reuse over and over.

By the way, where are you located? That might help us help you.


----------



## summithunter

Thanks for all of your help. I live in Akron near Bath. It seems like the homing pigeons would work well. How young do they need to be so that they don't fly back to their original owner?


----------



## ohiogsp

The main thing is they can not be flown from the original loft. A 1.5 month old bird is a good age. The homers I have are large strong birds from my friends racing stock. You can train with same homers for a very long time you plant them, then let your dog flush them, then blank them. It will take some time to get the loft set and the bird grown up a little but once you are set it won't cost anything to run your dog on birds.


----------



## JOHNB

I have a friend looking for pigeons, how much are they, & do you ever come into the west side of the Cleveland area?


----------



## ohiogsp

I usually sell the racing homer young birds for $4.00. These are what people want. I also sell some YB's that are mixed with rollers and other birds for 3.00. These will work find too but not as well if your training grounds is 20 miles or more from your coop. Accually if you started releasing the homers at different intervals you could train with them hundreds of miles away. I usually don't get out to towards clevland very often. Most times people come to my place to pick them up and they bring their dog and we do some training while they are here. I have started training dogs profesionally and I keep the birds for myself but just sell them to help people out. When I got into this I had a very hard time getting YB's and that was what I needed so it took me a year to set my breeeding loft up and get birds to train with that would come back forever. I could ship birds but don't know the costs of doing it I would have to check. I know people would have to buy a crate to ship them in.


----------



## Ultralight

Some birds hang out on the telephone wire behind my house - you catch them - $1 each.




summithunter said:


> I would like to have some birds ready before I buy a retriever to train. I live near Akron. Does anyone know where I can buy birds?
> 
> I have not had a bird dog in many years. I would like to train this one the rights way. Everything I read says it is essential to have live birds. Does anyone recommend that I try to raise some pigeons or quail?


----------



## Waterline

Sounds like ohiogsp is offering to sell the birds and throw in a lesson for free. That's worth hundreds right there. I used to have English Setters and when I was first starting I would have driven to Toledo in a heartbeat for an offer like that. I miss my bird dogs. Good Luck!


----------



## Waterline

Sorry ohiogsp, my last post may have given the wrong impression / information. After re-reading your comments maybe people come to pick up birds and bring their dog for a professional lesson while they are there which may not be free. It still sounds like a good deal!


----------



## ohiogsp

You are right if people are coming to buy birds and I am training that day (I train almost everyday) they are more than welcome to run their dogs with mine and train a little. We can put your dogs on some of my birds. I get them all back anyway. If people want to come and have me train their dog that is when I charge. I charge $40 dollars and I will work your dog only. Usually spend a couple hours with the owner and the dog. I have alot of people that want to train their own dog and come to me when starting or if they are having problems. I help them to train their own dogs and it don't break the bank.


----------



## duckman

Its been a while since I have been here but this guy was really reasonable. Depending on the time of the year I paid $1.75 - $3.00 per quail. At times he would be culling pheasant hens for $5.00 - $6.00. He also has chukar and pheasants. This is a retail/wholesale operation and not a hunting preserve.

Wagners Gamebird farm
13664 Township Hwy 127
Upper Sandusky, OH 43351
419-294-4896
John Wagner

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheBiteIsOn

i am looking to buy some mature chuckers or hungarian's for own use on our property, to set and hunt. i am in the archbold, wauseon Ohio area hope to find somthing close...... ty for any info


----------



## joe goble

we raise quail and chukars pm me for more info thanks joe


----------



## TomC

Anyone know of any place around new carlisle that sells pheasant? also looking for a rabbit not sure what its called but from what i gather it smells just like a wild one.

My beagle has taken more tothe pheasant training that rabbit. I took him out and ran him in a field with the dummy/ pheasant tail on it and some scent and he went crazy. hes stick his nose in the ground and follow path almost to the tee. For a 6month old im impressed.


----------



## wildman

I'm in Cincinnati and I would like to get some birds any info would be great. Iv got a springer.


----------



## ckfowler

Numbers I have gathered over the years for birds/preserves.

John Wagner
419 294-4896

Mulberry
937 787-3912
937 787-4663

Fairchilds Preserve
(937) 465-5305

Buckeye
937 687-2523

Elkhorn
419 562-1471

Stull Preserve
937 845-3901

Hollow Log
419 833-1718

Cherrybend
937 584-4269

Elk Ridge
419 562-0195

Quail Ridge
937 452-1165

Randy Woolum
Not sure if (937) or (513) 895-1823

Chuck Rose
(740) 625-7511

Rushcreek
740 569-0306

Meyer 
419 945-2651

Larson
419 663-2919

Rich Stewart
937 302-7006


----------



## wildman

Thank you, I will give it a try. First I've got to set up a small pen. If the pen is close to my dogs area, Does it matter? I would assume that it wouldn't.


----------



## littleking

nah, not at all...

my dogs try to "break in" every day... and i have almost 50 pigeons in there.

here are pictures of when i first built it:

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&goto=27121


----------



## vinnystatechamp

im looking for some pheasants to buy and set out at a local farm. i live in greene county and have a place lined up with some great pheasant cover. anyone know a place close to greene county besides cherrybend?


----------



## cnmrosko

I hunt Muscovy Run near Kinsman, and he raises quail, pheasant, chukar, and mallards.

http://www.gopheasants.com/OH Dept of Wild Life Doc.pdf


----------



## ohiogsp

I have adult racing pigeons and young racers for sale if anyone is interested. $5.00 ea. They are banded.


----------



## labman

hello every one this is the first time posting on this site,but if you are looking for pheasants or quail then check out holly hills preserve,its in greenfield ohio but i dont know if he will sell any or not,if not it is agreat place to hunt i have been going there and only there for 3 years the owners are great people and the cover is good. also i think he may have some german shorthair pups for sale,parents excellent hunters,just check out the web site.


----------



## I Fish

Just remember that the state wants their money too. You are supposed to have a license to possess live game birds. Pheasants, quail and chukar fall in this. The growers are supposed to keep a record of any live bird sales. Then when ODNR reviews them, they just type in your name, and bingo, if you don't have a license, you get a fine instead. There are a few flea market type places that you can sometimes find birds, although, I don't know of what quality.


----------



## wildman

Hey guys thanks for the help on the birds, and bird cages. I haven't gotten any birds, but I have future plans. It is nice to know that its not as difficult as I assumed. That there are people out there with experience that are willing to help with the ideas.


----------



## mjgood

If you are gonna keep pheasants or quail you need a license from the DNR. Its $20 to have and $40 to sell if you plan on breeding. If you buy banded birds, you can use them to train on DNR dog training grounds but make sure you read the rules. Pigeons are the easiest and quail are pretty easy also. I recommend using both and if you don't want to spend money on pens, loosing birds to hawks, cats and whatever else, just buy birds from a breeder. Feral pigeons work great for young dogs because they always circle at least one time. This way you can work with your dog to be steady on point and when it comes back around, you can work on staunch to point. You can usually trap them yourself or buy them from someone who does for a buck or two. Just ask local guys where to find birds and I am sure they can turn you on.


----------

